# Funktionsplotter komplexe Zahlen: geeignetes 3D-Koordinatensystem



## Fragechamp (19. Sep 2014)

Hallo,(falls dies der falsche Thread ist, entschuldigung, bin neu hier )
und zwar suche ich eine Möglichkeit komplexe Funktionen irgendwie darzustellen.
Dazu benötige ich aber eine geieignete Oberfläche (Beispiele unten!).
Ich kann die Funktionen bisher analysieren und in Abhängigkeit von einer komplexen Zahl Ergebnisse berechnen.
(von Grundrechenarten bis z.B. zu Logarithmus-, Exponential-, Sinus- oder ArkusSinus- Funktionen)
Ich benötige also ein dreidimensionales hierfür geeignetes Koordinatensystem, wie diese unten in den Bildern.
Ich glaube, dass das Koordinatensystem von Java den Anforderungen nicht so ganz gerecht wird oder?
(Da man nur Konturen erkennen würde oder? Wenn das auch damit funktionieren sollte belehrt mich eines besseren.)
Also gibts da was vorgefertigtes von Java(oder kann ich auch das auch irgendwie anders machen?) oder kennt jemand offenen Code, den ich hierfür benutzen könnte?(oder Teile von ganzen Projekten?)
Oder auch irgendwelche Zusatzsoftware? (zum Beispiel, dass ich solche Software: The R Project for Statistical Computing
mit Java kombiniere. (Geht das zum Beisp.?))
(Es sollte halt am Ende nicht nur eine "schwarze Puddingmasse rauskommen, sondern Steigungen klar als solche erkennbar sein)
MfG
Fragechamp


----------



## lord239123 (19. Sep 2014)

Um eine Funktion 3dimensional darzustellen könntest du Java 3D benutzen.


----------



## Garm (20. Sep 2014)

Ich habe mit Jzy3d gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Darstellen kannst du damit eigentlich alles, du musst es halt für die Darstellung anpassen.


----------



## lord239123 (20. Sep 2014)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre noch die JMonkeyEngine.


----------



## Gucky (20. Sep 2014)

Vielleicht wäre noch Visua3D etwas für dich.


----------



## Fragechamp (20. Sep 2014)

Visua 3D bringt mir aber nichts, weil ich ja keine Funkionen plotten will (also im endeffekt ja schon)
aber ich brauch eig. nur was zum Darstellen und da gibts ja nur das Projekt als ganzes (.jar Datei)


----------



## Gucky (20. Sep 2014)

Dann verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was du meinst. Du hast ein Programm, welches die Berechnungen anstellt und diese aber nicht darstellen kann und jetzt suchst du ein Programm, um diese Daten darzustellen?

Dann wäre Maple vielleicht etwas für dich. Das legt die Daten im Klartext ab. Die können also relativ leicht manipuliert oder selber generiert werden.


Oder sind dir die ganzen schon existierenden Programme zu groß?


----------



## stg (20. Sep 2014)

Fragechamp hat gesagt.:


> keine Funkionen plotten (...) nur (..) Darstellen



Hä?


----------



## Fragechamp (21. Sep 2014)

@stg:
damit meine ich, dass ich keine Strings(mit der Funktion) übergeben will, sondern nur die Koordinaten(also drei double[] Werte)


----------



## Gucky (21. Sep 2014)

Und daraus willst du eine Regression erstellen?


----------



## Fragechamp (21. Sep 2014)

Ja exakt, nahegelegene Punkte(Koordinaten) sollen einfach als ein ganzer Körper(bzw. als ganze Fläche eher) re-interpretiert werden.
(Man kann sich die Punkte ja auch relativ zur Auflösung des Koordinatensystem holen, dann ist es einfacher.
(je Pixel der waagrechten Fläche wird die dritte Koordinate(Ergebnis) abgefragt))


----------



## Gucky (21. Sep 2014)

Also hast du vielleicht 100 Punkte in deinem Koordinatensystem und immer 3 davon sind nah beieinander. Diese 3 sollen dann immer eine Fläche bilden und das willst du darstellen?

Oder hast du viele Punkte und du willst den Pfad der geringsten Energie durch diese Punkte hindurch berechnen? Also wenn man einen sehr elastischen Stahl um diese Punkte herumbiegen würde, das Aussehen dieses Stahls?


----------



## Fragechamp (21. Sep 2014)

Den Pfad der geringsten Energie? aha. Äh aber ja, so wie wenn man "sehr elastischen Stahl" um diese Punkte herumbiegen würde?
(Allerdings versuche ich das Problem gerade ohnehin selbst zu lösen, wenn ich das denn hinbekomme und es erkennbar wird(hab mir einfach das Grundprojekt des "normalen" Funktionsplotters von mir genommen und benutze das mit Farbverläufen und schwarzen Linien nun als "selbstgebautes"
3D-Koordinatensystem))


----------



## Gucky (21. Sep 2014)

Würde denn eine Regression deinem Anforderungen entsprechen oder sind die Punkte wild verteilt?
Meinst du eine Spline Interpolation?

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was genau du meinst. Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel?
Oder hat es sich erledigt?


----------



## Fragechamp (23. Sep 2014)

nein, ich glaub ne Spline Interpolation wäre zu viel des guten(zu kompliziert).
Eine Regression würde schon gehen, die Punkte sind nicht (ganz) wild verteilt.
Und es hat sich nicht erledigt, da irgendwie nur eine bunte Linie als Ergebnis rauskommt.(wieso ist mir schleierhaft)
Was für ein Beispiel willst du und was ist unklar?


----------



## Gucky (23. Sep 2014)

Ich glaube, jetzt ist doch relativ klar, was du planst. Du hast Punkte in einem 3D Koordinatensystem und du möchtest eine Mittelwertkurve (heißt die so?) dazu erstellen.

Ich glaube, gerade dazu ist die Spline Interpolation gut. Aber vermutlich gibt es dazu schon Implementierungen, die womöglich um eine Dimension erweitert werden müssten.


----------



## Fragechamp (28. Sep 2014)

So, ich habs jetzt einfach so selber weiter gemacht. Ist zwar nicht ganz perfekt, aber es geht schon, falls wer wissen will, wie ich es gelöst habe, oder mir Tipps geben will, wie ich das ganze besser darstellen könnte, meldet euch bitte einfach.(Ich geb euch dann einfach das Projekt)


----------

